# Grooming Table Advice



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

With Rowan's great group buys I will soon be well equipped to groom Swizzle (or at least keep him spiffy between groomings) but I need to get a grooming table. Any advice on what to look for? I want to get something decent and am willing to pay a bit more for quality. I can't use the little circle ones that clip to a table; I don't have an appropriate table to clip it to. Plywood? Plastic? Should I get one with an arm? I appreciate any insights you can give me. I have been looking at Craig's List but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Ct Girl,

Pet Edge has a lot to choose from as well as EBAY. Make sure you buy a small one that is tall enough (the smaller the table the taller they are), this way it will be easy on your back. I use an extra large table and often sit while grooming the toys. The hydraulic ones are nice but can get a little pricey (I am praying Santa brings one) but boy will it be great when doing the large dogs.

Kathy


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I saw this table on ebay. 

Strong Hydraulic Pet Dog Grooming Table Bed H9 (814836019743) | eBay

It is $135 including shipping and is hydraulic. This seems cheap for a hydraulic table so I am afraid it would not work well. I would also have to leave it up. I could do this by putting it in the basement. Would I be better off getting a folding table and buying a stool? If I get a table should it be adjustable? I don't want to get one and then regret my choice.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

That table looks fine for the price and the weight of the dog (read the reviews and see what others have to say about it). I would hate to see you wasting your money if you plan on ever getting a larger dog. Some of the more creative groomers have bought a regular table and put a hydraulic base on it themselves.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very good point. Right now we travel a lot but if that changed I would not say no to a spoo - as long as I could get advice from you on how to have both a spoo and a toy.

Here is another one where the base is different. Do you think this looks more sturdy?

Amazon.com: Strong Hydraulic Pet Dog Grooming Table Bed H10: Pet Supplies

I can only find one review on this one - none on the first one.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I am also looking for a grooming table and had some of the same questions. I do know I want one with an arm, but wasn't sure of the benefits of hydraulic v. stationary with folding legs. Some reviews said the less expensive models could be a bit shaky. I'm looking for a basic table to home groom a mini and also would rather spend a little extra money to get quality ... but I don't want to go overboard either... it's not necessary for my purposes.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I built my own after seeing one that Cameo posted..found someone to make a bracket thing...ended up paying maybe $150 for materials + labor and it's more sturdy than some of the ones coworkers have paid $400+ for.

There are also many good ideas here:

http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/91/170001.html?1290893433

If I build another it will be with one of those lift carts pictured with some of those tables.

I wish I would have made my table bigger. You can see it will fit a standard poodle...but anything larger and I may have problems. The next one I have built will be just for X-Large breeds. I hate it when small dogs hide in the corner of a huge table..I think for me it will be essential to have 2 different sizes.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also...check craigslist! I have friends who have found pretty nice hydraulic and even electric grooming tables for pretty cheap.


I also noticed you have a toy..so weight limit isn't as important to you. My table can probably hold well over 250lbs, i at least know I can stand up on it (and have used it to help me reach things...lol) but i'm only 115 and i can jump up and down on it without feeling like i will fall.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can also find grooming tables with adjustable legs, those are nice. We have 2 grooming tables 36"x24, the are fine for the mini and both standards. Before we got a table, I used a card table. Our older boy loved it. He would lay down and sleep while I clippered his legs and the parts I could get to. The we would roll him over and he would go back to sleep.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

"If I build another it will be with one of those lift carts pictured with some of those tables"

Thanks Stephanie, Harbor Freight is about 20-25 minutes from me. I may go take a look at the carts and save some $$$$$$$ by not buying a pre made table.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The carts themselves don't seem too stable.. but if you add a heavy enough top you can definitely make a sturdy table from it.

In fact if you have some extra $$ you could purchase the Hanvey table top.

Replacement grooming table tops, pet grooming adjustable leg Standard Tables Hanvey Specialty Engineering LIPSystem LIPS Dog Groomers Vet Equipment Romani and pet lift galazy edemco Duzee competitors grooming arms posts leashes loops geriatric suppor

It would be about $100 for the top..and then find a way to fasten that to the cart (there are suggestions of how a few people did it on the groomers.net link I posted earlier) you can have a nice $300 table or so and it wouldn't be much different from the one Hanvey sells for $1200.

Hanvey also sells an adjustable-leg grooming table for much cheaper than their more expensive models. They make quality equipment so you could definitley purchase this for about $160.

Hanvey Adjustable Grooming Tables ( table )for dog & pet groomers & vet use, lift & adjust Standard, Hanvey Specialty Engineering LIPSystem LIPS Vet Equipment other tables and competitors grooming arms posts leashes loops geriatric supports hammocks


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Harbor Freight Cart & it is AWESOME. It is solid as a rock, hydraulic, smooth transitions & it has wheels so I can easily move it to clean. So much less money than an actual grooming table. I have a Petedge telescoping arm & that is fantastic too. I think Harbor Freight has a couple of different sizes mine is about 18" wide & 33" long I think & I love it.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

3dogs said:


> I have a Harbor Freight Cart & it is AWESOME. It is solid as a rock, hydraulic, smooth transitions & it has wheels so I can easily move it to clean. So much less money than an actual grooming table. I have a Petedge telescoping arm & that is fantastic too. I think Harbor Freight has a couple of different sizes mine is about 18" wide & 33" long I think & I love it.


I just checked and it is on sale this week :five:, thanks for the suggestions! I had seen them before on the groomer forums but never knew where to buy them.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

mardel tables are very nice. I borrowed one to use for a grooming competition, it was very sturdy. I have seen groomers use PVC extenders to make the tables higher.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

supysmom- OT but I will never look at what Angie (hopefully infrequently) drags out of my cat's litter box without thinking of truffles again! And to think they used to be my favorite type of chocolate.... :argh:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for all the great advice. I have decided against getting a hydraulic table. It seems overkill for a toy and I would have to groom in the basement. A folding table will give me more flexibility. I am trying to decide if I need an adjustable table. I noticed some comments about back pain with a non-adjustable table. I don't know if this would come into play with a toy; it should take much less time to groom a toy than a standard. I saw two adjustable tables I am considering. The Hanvey table Aiden suggested looks good. The legs look spindly to me but it seems like they make a quality product so it is probably fine. The other possibility is at Table Works - An innovator in high quality grooming products for the dog grooming industry, featuring lightweight, adjustable, and ring-side grooming tables and heavy-duty grooming arms and accessories. Also home of Bit O' Gold Pugs.
Their table looks great, very sturdy and yet portable too. The drawback is it is $280 vs. Hanvey at $145. For either one I will need an arm. I am thinking of the small folding arm by tableworks for 60. I still have to explore shipping costs to really hone down my choice. If anyone has any experience with these tables I would love feedback. The tableworks table is 18 x 30 the Hanvey Table 36 x 24. I am not going to worry about getting a bigger dog in the future. We like to have a dog that can travel with us so we will stick with toys.

If I had a few dogs or a spoo I would go with the built on with the hydraulic cart. That is a great idea and looks very sturdy. What a great idea and an option I would have never thought of.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*disappointed*

I was going to go pick up the Harbor Freight Cart and then I started reading reviews......Some people said the Hydraulic fluid leaked and others said theirs broke shortly after purchase. I could only find one good review but did not spend all that much time looking. Also, would the cart handle get in the way when grooming? At Intergroom last April they were selling the tables they used for competition for $175.00 but you had to wait for Sunday evening to pick them up. That would have been ideal but I needed to get home.

Ct Girl, on one of those links (I think from Aiden, not sure though). they had a grooming cart that looks like a stroller and would hold a small crate on the bottom. If you travel, this would be ideal as you would always have the table with you rather than having to make due with something else.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The cart may still be OK. Here is a woodworking guy that knows about hydraulics and he goes into that on this site.


Review: Harbor Freight Hydraulic Scissor Table Cart (#93116)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I wouldn't base your decision on the reviews for those hydraulic carts on the website. Harbor Freight makes a cheap product...they are known for being cheap: you get what you pay for. If I needed a hydraulic cart like that for it's ideal purpose, I would probably look elsewhere.

However, when using it for a grooming table it's not getting as much use as it's intended purpose. Many of those people writing reviews are probably trying to do a hefty job with a cheap product! I think for grooming concerns it will suit you just fine!

Also, the arm thingy can be removed.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Aiden I think your comment about use is very true. I saw comments and pictures and people were moving very heavy stuff - huge woodworking tools, cabinets ect. Even the biggest dog would be a feather in comparision. Grooming would probably be considered as very light use.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have had my cart now for 4 years & I use it a minimum of 5 days a week & have had NO issues with it. This table was suggested by other groomers & that is why I bought it. I left the handle & again I have NO issues with it. Other groomers have removed the handle so it is your choice.

If you are grooming a Toy you can go with a stationary & then sit on a stool. It is very comfortable once you get used to grooming. I had to switch from standing to sitting & now I can't go back to standing except for short periods of time.

Here is a picture of my table, 2 grooming arms & with the handle on.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That dog looks immaculate! You are obviously putting that table to good work.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

3 Dogs, that sure is a cute pup. I wondered what you use for the table top on your cart? And how did you attach it? I would love an adjustable table but at prices plus shipping it may be a long time before I could afford one.... but these look like a great solution. I need one that can be moved also as my grooming area is very small and these carts would solve that issue too. I am such a klutz I was worried about running into the handle but everyone who uses one of these doesn't seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

So I got my friend (with a truck) to drive me up to Harbor Freight today, I had called first to make sure this was something they had so I could look at it. I get there, decided I was going to try it, ask someone for help.....she says "we have not had any of those in the warehouse for months". She then asked if I was the person who called, I said yes and she replies "you just asked if we had it to see, I did not think you were going to buy it". So they give me a rain check and tell me to call Monday to see if any came in on the shipment. I asked if they can make sure that one comes in on a delivery......she then replies that if I special order it I have to pay shipping. I ask to speak to the manager, she tells me to call him Monday and maybe he will order one and waive the delivery fee????????? It was actually VERY sturdy, the smaller one was junk but I did like the large cart a lot. I will call Monday and see what happens. Not a good first impression of Harbor Freight.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, I heard that customer service is not on the menu at Harbor Freight but an occasional good deal can be had. I have never been there but I read lots of reviews. Some things are good for one or two uses, some items like the small welding cart get stellar reviews. My guess is since you called and they did not have it in stock you will get the raincheck. The person on the floor probably did not have the authority and does not have the training or the savvy to tell you in a way not guarenteed to tick you off. Poor customer service is a bummer.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

CT Girl- That is my Louisa Pup an OT/Mini she was in a "Japanese" style trim & now she is in a Portie Trim. My face is the hardest because I want the smoother Poodle face & I only used a #9 on her face but Portie people said NO, NO so I am growing out her face a little. She is a good dog,

Pudel-Fan I actually just went to Lowes & in the "Carpet" section they have these mats for about $10 & I always pick out the Paw Print ones. They do get torn up though because they are soft for the dogs to stand on but since they are so cheap I just use the old one around the house outside yard work etc... In the picture you will notice my grooming arms & I have them laying on top of the mats & then the arms are clamped down & it holds them in place.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Louisa is striking. She has lovely markings and such a pretty face. I am sure it must be more fun to groom a dog when they turn out to be a show stopper like her.


----------

